# Cardio on rest days???



## Plateau_Max (Oct 14, 2006)

Most of the training people discuss on here is for muscles only and cardio is mentioned here and there.  I never suggest for anyone to do cardio on the same day as resistance training because of the less efficient muscle growth during recovery when your body is also recovering from strenuous aerobic exercise.

For that reason I always suggest the most emphasis for cardio be during one of the two days off in a row that are always in my programs.  The question I'm getting at is, if I'm training someone who's a bit MORE overweight and also needs a lot of work on his muscles, would it not be such a bad idea to add an extra day of high output cardio on one more, or all of the rest days?

Thanks-

P-Max


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

I wouldnt think so beings weight loss is probably their primary goal.


----------



## assassin (Oct 14, 2006)

not a problem , and you could do cardio on the same day if you get proper nutrition and rest period between them.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 14, 2006)

rest days = rest
cardio days = cardio
resistance training days = resistance training

set up your program properly.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Oct 14, 2006)

Well the way I've been setting them up is typically as such

3 days training
2 days off (one cardio)
2 days training
1 day off
start over

Obviously I don't let the days of the week have anything to do with it, I was just wondering if I could add more cardio days by using the normal rest days as such instead of comprimising some of the training days.  At this point I'm most likely going to revert back to my original plan which is to set him up with less training days with more total body routines and add more cardio days.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 14, 2006)

what happens on those training days?  How much leg training are you doing?  How intense are the cardio sessions?  These are things you need to ask yourself.  What is the actual training split, what is the total volume, what is the intensity?


----------



## assassin (Oct 14, 2006)

not good to train 3 following days, read the stickies in the training forum , 5 days per week is much .

I would do it like this :
day1 weights
day2 cardio
day3 weights
day4 cardio
day5 weights
day6 rest
day7weights


----------



## Plateau_Max (Oct 15, 2006)

Training 3 days isn't so bad the way I do it.  For my own personal training it's a day of pulls (upper), then legs, then push (upper).  With a day of complete rest then a day of cardio before going back to weights I've had a lot of success.


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> Training 3 days isn't so bad the way I do it.  For my own personal training it's a day of pulls (upper), then legs, then push (upper).  With a day of complete rest then a day of cardio before going back to weights I've had a lot of success.



Not to be an ass or anything, but why even pose the question if you arent going to listen to anything people have said?


----------



## Plateau_Max (Oct 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> Not to be an ass or anything, but why even pose the question if you arent going to listen to anything people have said?



That post was in defense of my normal routine, my original question was in regards to the person I'm training putting a greater emphasis on weight loss.  So far I've gotten both sides, P-funk sort of saying not to trade rest days for cardio and others saying it wouldn't be bad.

I've already made my conclusions and I appreciate everyone's advice.


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Alrighty just wondering.


----------

